# Peter Sagan



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone know why Peter Sagan didn't start today?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

atimido said:


> Anyone know why Peter Sagan didn't start today?


From the wires:


> His team said that the 20-year-old was suffering from "severe fatigue" after a demanding start to the season that saw him win two stages on each of the Tour of California and the Paris-Nice as well as one on the Tour of Romania.


I was actually very surprised to see him in the Switzerland start list after that grueling Philly race and having to cross the Atlantic. Give the kid a break, Liquigas!


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Ahh yes, that would make sense.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Im taking this opportunity to turn this into a sagan appreciation thread!

How good is that guy for a n00b!

Sprinter

Climber

TT ???

A very classy bike rider, he is going places quick, even higher than where he is now I mean  can/will he morph into a GT rider though?


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

Love the wheelie after the win. Sagan is a B.A.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

muscleendurance said:


> Im taking this opportunity to turn this into a sagan appreciation thread!
> 
> How good is that guy for a n00b!
> 
> ...


 He's the real deal. There is a great crop of all-rounder young riders these days producing results, including Sagan, Tony Martin, Tejay Van Garderen, and Roman Kreuzinger. I believe these guys will all be Grand Tour GC contenders three to five years from now.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> He's the real deal. There is a great crop of all-rounder young riders these days producing results, including Sagan, Tony Martin, Tejay Van Garderen, and Roman Kreuzinger. I believe these guys will all be Grand Tour GC contenders three to five years from now.



Don't forget Richie Porte


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Kenacycle said:


> Don't forget Richie Porte


Absolutely, good catch. He belongs in that list, too!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep he is going places


----------

